# Help me in the List of IPS / VA Monitors in India with PRICE



## emmarbee (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi digitians,
I was wondering are there any options for us in picking up a IPS / VA monitor in India.

The only VA monitor that I was familiar with is Dell ultrasharp 2408WFP.
And now the e-IPS storm - Dell 2209WA.

After that I had found reviews of 2 excellent monitors from hp - HP LP2475w and HP LP2275w.


Are there any other monitors apart from this?

Preferrable brands  - L.G, Samsung, View Sonic, BenQ, AOC, Asus

Also isn't there any 22" / 23" 16:9 monitors offering fullHD in IPS and VA panels - like the offerings from TN panel???

Please provide info on whatever models you know!


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Aug 5, 2009)

There is one model of LG that is e-IPS. Don't know which one. Also there are ads coming on TV these days about LG's IPS panels. so check out LG. Dell 2209WA and 2408WFP's availability is a big question.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 5, 2009)

There is a big LCD monitor test round up in this month's mag. will get that list for you.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 5, 2009)

NEC Multisync 1990FXp : 19" PVA
NEC Multisync 1990SX: 19" S-IPS
NEC Multisync 2190 UXp: 22" S-PVA
NEC Multisync 2490WMCX: 24" AS-IPS
NEC Multisync 2690WUXi : 26" AS-IPS


----------



## emmarbee (Aug 5, 2009)

In L.G this is the only IPS model listed in India site
W3000H and price is whoppinh 75K!
There aren't any other models in L.G I guess.

^ - this is it, desii? only 5 models? and all from NEC? what abt other brands? Like Samsung and viewsonic? Aren't there any 16:9 fullHD IPS/VA monitors from these brands?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 5, 2009)

didn't get much time today to search online. It's pretty difficult to get these high quality models. There market penetration is so bad that Dell too stopped selling them.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Aug 5, 2009)

Lets hope LG's IPS monitor ads catches on and they release some models soon. Coz samsung is certainly happy selling their TN's!


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Aug 6, 2009)

Just out of curiosity I dropped a mail to NEC India. Let see what they say or if they reply at all!!


----------



## acewin (Aug 9, 2009)

nice thread. HP IPS panels are also quiet costly.
Dell 2408 utrasharp is only one in price range.
other than this there is on S-PVA panel from Asus of 24", price and model do not remeber, will search.

Do we really get NEC displays here in India, havent seen one yet, heard they are quiet good.


----------



## emmarbee (Aug 9, 2009)

I started this thread thinking that it would really come in handy for many people. But after seeing desii replying with 3-4 monitor, I lost the hope of indians getting quality monitors!
I guess we still have to stick onto those worthless TN's.

The people of forums from abroad whenever hear the word "TN", start cursing about the panel - they don't honor the TN's even a in a slightest chance!

What about the panel LG 246wp (last year's digit best monitor?)

As of now my eyes are only on HP's LP2475w - its a steal for $569 and nice monitor for 48K INR


----------



## acewin (Aug 10, 2009)

but dell 2408 ultrasharp is better than it.
Leave that, as usual HP monitors are quiet expensive in all case. with that price you will get a good 26" or 27" panel from other others
The worst thing is there are not many good panel manufacturers selling here, who are in international market. Its a long way for good panels to be here in India


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 10, 2009)

@ emmarbee: yup, wat desii suggested are the only NEC models  and those also cost a bobm like 80-90K....


----------



## emmarbee (Aug 10, 2009)

Are you srue that ultrasharp 2408 wfp is better than HP's LP2475w? 
Cause the Dell's panel is a VA and HP's is IPS. Also there are several reviews stating, HP's monitor is the top monitor as of now!


----------



## desiibond (Aug 10, 2009)

yeap. that HP model certainly rocks and here is a video review: *www.trustedreviews.com/video/HP-LP2475w---24in-H-IPS-LCD-Monitor

I had used a HP 19" monitor earlier in office (L1925) and it was superb with stunning color reproduction.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Aug 10, 2009)

Dell have stopped selling both their IPS and VA panel moitors. The 2408WFP and 2209WA. Called up Delll CC to check for the prices. They said they only are selling 19" TN! They said to check locally!


----------



## emmarbee (Aug 10, 2009)

If 2209WA is stopped, then its really a tragedy, unlike 2408wfp which is not a hot seller when compared to the cheaper e-IPS one.

After seeing, 2209WA priced at 14K , I was really excited about the future. Hoping to see many manufacturers using this panel tech to produce cheap IPS panels at 24".

A great 24" monitor under 20k is a great deal. But now I guess, my views are spoiled. As there is no news of another e-IPS panel, not even from Dell.


Also I had checked out the review of G2410 and G2210 (LED BACKLIGHT) in CNET - they say the monitor is awesome. But at somewhere else I read that G2210 is not as nice as G2410.

Are these TN PANEL based monitors worthful???


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Aug 11, 2009)

For gaming they are ok. Because they have very low response time, which is very important for gaming. But IPS one's produce the best image quality. Their response time is somewhere between TN and VA. IPS panel's have the best image and color reproduction, so for future use, IPS is the way to go. Just have to wait a while, till we get some model numbers from LG. They are advertising about IPS, but haven't shown any model numbers which i can search for.


----------



## emmarbee (Aug 11, 2009)

ads, ads, ads - where do u see these ads? On the T.V/Internet?


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Aug 11, 2009)

TV! Don't you watch TV??? Its in the newspaper as well.


----------



## emmarbee (Aug 11, 2009)

^ - I haven't noticed the ads cause I don't watch tv often and read newspaper as well. If its on net, then I might 

BTW, U2410 is on the way. Probable pricing - 72,450 Yen
Uses the same 24"WS LG.Display H-IPS (LM240WU4) PANEL as HP's LP2475w!!!
Info:
*www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1441159


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Aug 11, 2009)

Here it is... 
*www.in.lge.com/Experience LG/exp-tvc.aspx

Well the U2410 looks good. We have to wait another year or so for that to be available in India. If available at all!


----------



## emmarbee (Aug 11, 2009)

dude, isn't that the ad for LCD TV???


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes, i know. That's a generalized ad for LG IPS. Could be also LCD TV+Monitor as well, who knows. Just have to ask LG that what are they planning. Its just like waiting for a drop of rain in a desert!


----------



## emmarbee (Aug 17, 2009)

*www1.ap.dell.com/hk/en/business/monitors/mon_30_lcd/cp.aspx?refid=mon_30_lcd&s=bsd&cs=hkbsd1

HKD 3369 - 21193 INR


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Aug 18, 2009)

That's interesting! But they don't sell those monitors in India! Kinda sad!


----------

